# Where is everyone?



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I've only recently come back to this forum following troubles around my password but the forum seems distinctly quieter than it used to be?

I didnt realise brexit would affect the online communities too 

Just wondering whos still here, whos still active.. especially on the Italian side of things... or did everyone have similar problems to me and only a few have made it back on??? Dove siete???

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Kenzo I'm relatively new to this forum, but have been a member of a few more for several years now. They vary from time to time regards activity and invariably when there has been some agro they become a little quiet….


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

GeordieBorn said:


> Kenzo I'm relatively new to this forum, but have been a member of a few more for several years now. They vary from time to time regards activity and invariably when there has been some agro they become a little quiet….


Fair enough, wasnt much of an avid poster in my 3 years here to be fair but always enjoyed coming on here seeing what people were up too.

Where abouts in Italy are you Geordieborn? Im down in Sicily


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

We are in Abruzzo, currently worrying about quake shakes going on. I do hope those further North of here are okay.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in Pescara. At time of most recent quake (the big one), we had thunder, lightning and pouring rain all together with the quake. Phone networks not working in my area as well. Power is still on. Probably lots of damage north of here.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds pretty rough, I hope everything goes ok up there!


----------

